# Tesco Vouchers



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

do all the ferry companies take Tesco vouchers along with Eurotunnel?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Not all ferry firms accept them

Click on www.tesco.com and follow the links to clubcard deals.

Note - P&O Dover Calais do accept them but that is not mentioned on the Tesco site.

Russell


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks


----------

